# Schneider Electric suche für M340 eine Spannungsversorgung



## mkRE (30 Oktober 2010)

Hallo leute ich wollte mich mal umhören ob jemand von euch Tipps hat wo ich für eine Schneider Electric M340 Steuerung die Passende Spannungsversorgung am besten CPS2010 günstig ersteigern oder als gebraucht kaufen kann.

Ich habe mir jetzt alle Bauteile so wie ich Sie benötige günstig bei Ebay ersteigert mir fehlt dauerhaft die Spannungsversorgung und ohne dieser bekomme ich die Steuerung bestimmt nicht zu laufen wegen dieser doofen Aufbauplatte (BMXXBP0400) " wenn sich einer von euch auskennt".

könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?



P.S. Tut mir leid habe diese Forum Rubrik "Suche & Biete" zu spät gesehen deswegen ein Doppelt post.


----------



## eYe (1 November 2010)

Listenpreis sind 161€, wo liegt denn deine Preisvorstellung?


----------



## mkRE (3 November 2010)

Hi also ich möchte maximal 80€ ausgeben ich möchte ja nicht mehr für die Spannungsversorgung zahlen als für die anderen drei Teile die ich habe jeweils maximal 50€ was ich für jedes Teil bezahlt habe.Leider gibts bei Ebay momentan keine Spannungsversorgung allgemein :-( .161€ ist ja schon ein gutes Angebot aber leider passt das nicht zu meiner momentanen finanziellen Situation.

Gibts da was gebrauchtes in der Kategorie?


----------



## mkRE (10 November 2010)

Hat jemand eine Möglichkeit für mich??


----------

